# Tilt and Trim Seal Replacement



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

The left cylinder has a slight leak. I would like to try replacing the seals myself but I don't have a spanner tool to remove the cap.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Tilt%20and%20Trim%20001_1.jpg">

I tried fabricating one myself but the #8 SS screws were too soft.

<img src="http://www.forumpictureprocessor.com/pictureprocessor/images/Tilt%20and%20Trim%20002.jpg">

Is this a common tool you can purchase or rent fairly inexpensively? I've got a pretty good bit of free time on my hands and would rather do it myself rather than pay someone to do it. On the other hand If I can't even get the cover off who knows what I'll run into when I get it opened up. Any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrMom (Oct 8, 2007)

I fabricated one for my old Johnson engines. I shaped a piece of 1/4" flat bar, drilled and tapped holes for the pins. I think the holes for mine are a #10 ro 12 and I used stainless screws. It works great and I'd let you borrow it but it looks like the holes on your engine are smaller. 

It should not be too tight, so you could probably get it with a large pair of snap ring pliers. You could probably get some from Grainger or some other industrial tool supplier. 

If you do get it apart, it's an easy repair. Just look at the shaft a make sure it is not scratched or corroded, if so it will not stop leaking for long. FYI, whenever possible store the motor all the way down, the seals will last longer and the shafts will not corrode. 

Good luck


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

The spanner wrench I use cost $135.00


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

what you made will work.....toss the stainless, get some longer grade 8 bolts (ones with no threads on the upper half of the shank)and 8 nuts. cut the head of the bolt off. install the bolt with one nut on each side of your flat bar and tighten it down. having the shank too long makes it weaker and easier to bend. you only want the shank long enough to go to the bottom of the hole.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the replys.. I was going to try some shorter bolts. The heavier grade makes sense too.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

How do you put fluid back in after replacing the seals? I need to do mine also. How did you tell which side is leaking?


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I can actually see a puddle on the left side by the shaft. It's not shown on the picture, but there is a resivoir with a bolt on the side opposite the motor for filling.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

I have to replace the seals on the tilt part of my tilt and trim . It's a 94 yamaha 75 . Where are you getting the o-rings and seals for yours ? Mine leaks out of the middle cylinder. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------

